# RAM - Takt vs Timing



## X-CosmicBlue (8. November 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Arbeitsspeicher.
Ganz generell gilt ja, niedrige Timings und hoher Takt sind besser.
Aber wenn man die Wahl hat, zwischen etwas höherem Takt oder etwas niedrigere Timings, wo sollte man dann drauf achten?
Ein Beispiel: DDR3-2133 CL11 11-11-36 gegen DDR3-2000 CL9 11-9-27
Und prinzipiell ist es doch kein Problem die RAM-Chips zu untertakten, oder? Also egal ob 2133 oder 2000, beide müßten auch mit 1866 laufen, oder?


----------



## der_knoben (9. November 2012)

MAl abgesehen davon, dass diese RAM-Modul eh keinen spürbaren Sinn machen, wird es bei den beiden wohl auch nahezu egal sein, welchen du nimmst, auf 1866 laufen sie dann wohl mit Sicherheit.

Ansonsten gibt es bei wikipedia eine FOrmel, wie man den Durchsatz berechnet. Kannst ja gucken, welcher RAM schneller ist und wieviel Prozent.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. November 2012)

Hab die Formel zwar nicht gefunden, bin durch Wiki aber trotzdem etwas schlauer geworden. Hab da ne Tabelle gefunden, wo verschiedene Timings und Taktfrequenzen gegenübergestellt werden. Danke.


----------



## xSunshin3x (9. November 2012)

Ich glaube knoben meinte das hier: DDR-SDRAM


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. November 2012)

Ah, danke, aber auch da ist eine Tabelle dabei, die mir schon reicht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. November 2012)

Den Latenzzeiten in Nanosekunden sollte man keine allzu große Bedeutung beimessen. In der Praxis bietet z. B. ein Kit mit DDR3-1333 5-5-5-15 zu keiner Zeit die gleiche Leistung wie ein Kit mit DDR3-2666 10-10-10-30. Ein DDR3-1866-Kit mit entspannten 9er- oder 10er-Timings zieht auf aktuellen Plattformen meist bereits an einer DDR3-1333-Lösung mit 5er-Timings vorbei.

Auch die Transferrate erlaubt keine direkten Rückschlüsse auf die zu erwartende Mehrleistung. Grob gesagt gilt folgendes: Wird die RAM-Transferrate erhöht, steigt die Systemleistung um 10 Prozent des Werts der Steigerung in Prozent. (Beispiel: DDR3-1600 --> DDR3-2133 = Takterhöhung um 33 Prozent, dadurch 3 bis 4 Prozent höhere Leistung realistisch) Bei übertakteten/schnellen CPUs mit gutem Speichercontroller können sich größere Steigerungen ergeben, bei Systemen mit langsamen CPUs, Speichercontroller im Chipsatz oder einer hohen Anzahl von Speicherkanälen (--> Transferrate ist bereits sehr hoch, Latenz ist aber ebenfalls leicht erhöht) sind die Zuwächse eher geringer.

Untertakten ist immer möglich, falls vom Mainboard zu aggressive Subtimings eingestellt werden, müssen diese aber angepasst werden - habe ich in der RAM-Marktübersicht in Ausgabe 11/2012 erläutert.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. November 2012)

Wow, danke.


----------

